# My first lint trap and grease interceptor



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow this was FUN ,from the grading to the setting, I still got to plumb every thing but that going to be the easy part. I did get help from my master and operator , I think I need to do about 5 more so I can officially say I Know how to do it. And not just the concept of doing it.

I got a long way to go.
Will update


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Pictures


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Wow this was FUN ,from the grading to the setting, I still got to plumb every thing but that going to be the easy part. I did get help from my master and operator , I think I need to do about 5 more so I can officially say I Know how to do it. And not just the concept of doing it.
> 
> I got a long way to go.
> Will update


Thanks for sharing , what state you in ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

natem1986 said:


> Thanks for sharing , what state you in ?


You first. How about an intro?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Lint traps are not fun especially when they have to be set flush in a finished building. No adjustment a lot of transit work.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Lint traps are not fun especially when they have to be set flush in a finished building. No adjustment a lot of transit work.


That the easy part that why the have the rings aka manhole cover because you can raise them up


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

If not then you get a benchmark and set you fl on the inlet


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> If not then you get a benchmark and set you fl on the inlet


steel powder-coated lint traps have no rings and have no extensions either. You don't set it by the inlet or the outlet you set it for finished grade. In my case it was finished concrete. The trick comes when placing the trap you need to take into consideration where it is in relation to the pit for the washers.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Lookin good there Leach713. I love underground projects


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Looks good man. You'll be doin them with your eyes closed soon enough. One thing that that's concerned me in the past, is the 45-degree bearing plane of the footing location to the trench. I've had to put traps close to buildings before (space limitations) and never had an inspector quetion it. The code seems pretty specific. But maybe I'm just reading it wrong.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> Looks good man. You'll be doin them with your eyes closed soon enough. One thing that that's concerned me in the past, is the 45-degree bearing plane of the footing location to the trench. I've had to put traps close to buildings before (space limitations) and never had an inspector quetion it. The code seems pretty specific. But maybe I'm just reading it wrong.



Yeah your right you are not supposed to be past 45 when close to a building


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Almost done and it looked crooked but that because of my stupid operator


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

You like that blue glue?
Can't stand it!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sometimes but that not the reason why I used it , any PVC pipe bigger than 4" you need medium duty glue lowes don't have grey glue so I went with blue


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I surprised myself by the fact I actually enjoyed doing a grease trap not long ago. I enjoy ground work in the right weather but winter grounds kill me.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

So close ,


----------

